# Bee Photography - Close Up Macro



## Jetjockey (May 18, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6872317740/in/photostream

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6860924435/in/photostream

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6860923665/in/photostream

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6590292161/in/photostream

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6588769047/in/photostream

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6588767209/in/photostream

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6827926551/in/photostream


----------



## robherc (Mar 17, 2012)

nice pics; what camera are you using?


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Very Nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jetjockey (May 18, 2011)

Canon T2i EF-s 55-250mm then crop zoomed in photoshop.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Nice photos!

Jetjockey, Would you consider allowing the 3rd photo in your message, this one:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6860923665/in/photostream
to be added to the Beesource Illustrated Glossary project? (You would receive photo credit.)

Here's a link to the Glossary, and there is more info on the photo project at the very end of the Glossary.
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?237911-Beekeeping-Glossary
We would use your photo as part if the *Apis mellifera *definition*. *There are some photos linked already, they are viewable by clicking the underlined terms.


----------



## mrnewberry (Feb 13, 2012)

Cool photos!


----------



## Jetjockey (May 18, 2011)

That would be fine with me.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks are due to JetJockey for granting permission to add his photo to the Apis Mellifera term in the Illustrated Glossary, linked here:
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?237911-Beekeeping-Glossary

There are still plenty of terms in the Glossary that could benefit from a nice photo. Contributions from other Beesource members are welcome and invited. See the message at the very end of the Glossary for more details. (We are now seeking photos for all terms in the Glossary, not just those starting with "A".)


----------

